# Title Deeds



## GGibson1 (Apr 17, 2012)

I would like to hear other forum members opinions and experiences of buying property without title deeds as a property I am interested in has no title deeds


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I wouldn't advise it. Do you know if it at least has an AX number? If so, that would be fine. 
Who is the developer and is there a mortgage on the land? 
If you have an independent solicitor he or she can do the relevant searches for you and advise from there.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As Cleo says it is not advisable to buy a resale if it has no title deeds.
Even if it has an AX number you must make sure that you have a GOOD lawyer who will thoroughly investigate whether there are any problems which could stop title deeds being issued.
Although some of the problems of the past no longer happen as banks can no longer lend to developers on land which has already been built on, there are still many historical problems which will continue to raise their ugly heads for many years to come. 
The only really safe option is to buy with full title deeds.

Veronica


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

We bought our house with the assurance that it had title deeds by our solicitor and the agent. They both lied. There was an application put in by the vendor but the title deeds had not been issued. After 4 years the Land Registry rejected the application on a technicality. The vendor had to make a new application. We have now been informed the title deeds for the land can be issued but not the house as there is no completion certificate, another little requirement our cowgirl solicitor did not reveal. We are now waiting for new planning consent and completion certificate so that the house can be put on the title deeds.

None of this was malicious by the vendor but the effect is the same. As advised only buy if there are title deeds and you have documented proof of their existence before you make any agreement to purchase. Do not just take the word of the agent, vendor or solicitor for this. Do not rely on just having an AX number. That is just an application reference and can still be rejected as in our case.

Pete


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Agreed. I should have said we have never had problems with any of our clients buying with only AX numbers which is far safer than nothing at all, but a problem could potentially arise like Pete mentioned. 
Good luck and hope you find another home you like if this one falls through.


----------



## GGibson1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you all for the quick replies most helpful


----------



## hissyfits (May 5, 2013)

Would you buy a car without a log book? Then don't consider buying a house without deeds. No deeds, no money should be your stance. You will be told its" the Cypriot way" and there is no need but whilst ever the developer has the deeds and will not hand them over, he continues to legally own the house. He suddenly becomes bankrupt and guess what he puts as his assets? The house you have fully paid for. 

Much to risky..................don't do it!


----------

